# New toe pincher coffin



## oldpro (Oct 11, 2011)

Here are a couple pics of our first toe pincher .


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

looks good


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Very nice, and you did a great job on those hands, too


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Nicely done!
Toe Pincher Coffin Props are one of my favorites for Halloween!

pls update with pictures of how you'll finish it off!


----------



## Spooky D (Oct 4, 2011)

Very nice. What are the dimensions on that?


----------



## oldpro (Oct 11, 2011)

It's 6' 6" tall , 34" wide at the shoulders.
And its 18" deep , the flat down at the toe end is 16" wide as well as the flat on top..
Next we have to weather it , cut out the cross and add some fog and lights.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

That's a darn nice looking coffin!


----------



## oldpro (Oct 11, 2011)

New pic of it stained..


----------



## disney-fan-reborn (Apr 4, 2010)

Nice work! Love the look!


----------



## oldpro (Oct 11, 2011)

Some better pics of the toe pincher at the stage it is in now.
More things to come with it.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice looking toe pincher.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I likey!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

That thing is HUGE! Nicely done. ;-)


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Sweet. You did a really awesome job on that.


----------

